# Room



## tommy-rose63 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi,

I'm moving to Germany the end of May on the 23rd,
Wiesbaden/Mainz area,i've been trying to find just
a room till the 1st June,does anybody know of any
websites that might be helpfull,thanks in advance,

Pete


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you manage to find anything Pete? Try sites like craigslist or couchsurfing.


----------

